# Ultra preciso y facil clock de 1 Hz , 1 Segundo



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2012)

Todos sabemos que el 555 no sirve para eso  .

La solución es por ejemplo un cristal de 32.768 Hz y un divisor CD4060 

Pero aqui viene la versión "comercial" BBB (buena-bonita-barata) y además todos la tenemos en casa .

Se trata de la plaqueta de un reloj de cuarzo :






Ahí se le ha reemplazado la bobina por un led para poder verlo oscilar , lo alimenté con dos pilas de 1,2 , sinó no encendía el led  (así apenas enciende) , y el cristal está puesto así nomás porque lo estuve usando para comprobar otros cristales.














Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 21, 2012)

jajaja y sí, es exactamente eso, será que el divisor se encuentra en la gotia de brea?

Porque no creo que el cristal sea de 1Hz...sino más bien que hay un divisor debajo de la gotita de brea


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 21, 2012)

Buenas!

Dosmetros... eres capaz de visualizar las señales (con un osciloscopio) que salen del cristal y del integrado al led ? Talvez nos den alguna pista de algo 

saludos! 

p.d: me interesa también la frecuencia de ese cristal cilindrico


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 21, 2012)

Yo veo que ambas pistas del cristal van al integrado...todo entra y sale de esa gotita de brea...ya quisiera saber yo qué clase de cosa han puesto los chinos en esa gotita

desde que era un nenito quiero saber eso...y aún no lo sé...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 21, 2012)

Amigo NarXEh, bueno quizas al conectar el osciloscopio en cualquier terminal del cristal el oscilador, este deje de funcionar.
Respecto a la salida del LED, podra observarse un pulso con periodo de 1Hz.





DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo veo que ambas pistas del cristal van al integrado...todo entra y ta
> sale de esa gotita de brea...ya quisiera saber yo qué clase de cosa han puesto los chinos en esa goti
> desde que era un nenito quiero saber eso...y aún no lo sé...



"ya quisiera saber yo qué clase de cosa han puesto los chinos en esa goti", pues existe una pastilla de silicio, con diversos semiconductores y demas, interconectados para un determinado fin, recubierto con proteccion epoxi "gotita", como encapsulado.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 21, 2012)

Buenas!



> Amigo NarXEh, bueno quizas al conectar el osciloscopio en cualquier terminal del cristal el oscilador, este deje de funcionar.
> Respecto a la salida del LED, podra observarse un pulso con periodo de 1Hz.


 
Me quede pensando en eso... a pesar de la impedancia de entrada del osciloscopio, le va a chupar energia igual y se apagaria. Yo lo pensaba asi podria darnos pistas para no tener que comprar un reloj chino cada ves que necesitamos 1Hz preciso (dejaria de ser bonito y barato).



> "ya quisiera saber yo qué clase de cosa han puesto los chinos en esa goti", pues existe una pastilla de silicio, con diversos semiconductores y demas, interconectados para un determinado fin, recubierto con proteccion epoxi "gotita", como encapsulado.


 
A mi gusto es el mejor metodo anti pirateria existente. Si lo "desueldas" arrancas los contactos y a embromarse 

saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

pshhh ya implementado con el rolej de ingreso a mi trabajo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 21, 2012)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo, puedes implementar un oscilador con una compuerta 4069 por ejem. y algunos componentes asociados y un cristal para obtener precision. Luego lo divides tantas veces sea necesario.


----------



## analogico (Sep 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todos sabemos que el 555 no sirve para eso  .
> 
> La solución es por ejemplo un cristal de 32.768 Hz y un divisor CD4060
> 
> ...




 una vez tuve la misma idea

y

tambien tuve la genial idea de  usar el circuito de un reloj  digital 
como cerebro de un reloj led
de hecho desarme un par de relojes para estudiar la pantalla 
pero nunca logre entender  como eran las conexiones

pero nunca logre saber como las  conectaban


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

Ésta es mucho mas sencilla porque solo tiene 4 conecciones , dos de alimentación y dos de la salida a la bobinita


----------



## mannesx (Sep 25, 2012)

Con esto y unos cuantos 74190 y 74147 haré un reloj Digital y de cuenta regresiva con displays 7 segmentos  =) Gracias!


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 25, 2012)

Lo dicho por 2M está en toda la web, por lo que debe funcionar(alguno ya habría dicho que no anda). He medido con un voltimetro y son, diría, pulsos perfectos. No le puse el oscilo por no perder tiempo. Esa gotita negra es un integrado hecho y derecho. No se ahora pero eran muy baratos como para desarmarlos. De hecho los he desarmado para usar la bobina para otro uso.


----------

